# Off duty carry



## noahbear98 (Nov 24, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if HR 218 covers carrying pepper spray anywhere as well as firearms?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

noahbear98 said:


> Can anyone tell me if HR 218 covers carrying pepper spray anywhere as well as firearms?


I would imagine that if a *reasonable officer* is ok with you having a firearm... I don't think he would have a pepper spray... provide that you have a badge...


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

No, it does not. 

OTOH, many states don't restrict pepper spray at all.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I'll ask the obvious: If you can legally carry a firearm, why would you carry OC instead?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Only reason I can think of is less litigation. I would still rather be judged by twelve........


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Less paperwork and shorter suspension when you get shit-faced and fire off pepper spray at the neighborhood block party.:beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum:


----------

